
How America looked like before pollution was regulated - onetimemanytime
http://www.businessinsider.com/photos-america-before-epa-documerica-2017-10
======
smt88
The title should either be, "How America looked before..." or "What America
looked _like_ before...".

It doesn't matter much to me, but I thought that might be helpful to any non-
native speakers. I see this mistake pretty often.

~~~
onetimemanytime
Original title was "Vintage photos taken by the EPA reveal what America looked
like before pollution was regulated" and a little too long, so the change
/mistake is mine.

------
cmurf
The Trump Pruitt agenda is actually not unique, it's just more of the same
Republican classism: everything is a product, and wealthy people can buy
better versions. Clean water, clean public lands, and even clean air in your
backyard, is not a right. It's a product. If you're wealthy you can afford
clean versions. If you can't afford it, you don't deserve it, you're not a
better person. Rich people are better than you. And the proof of this is the
productization of everything: justice, education, environment, infrastructure,
health care. These things are not rights in Conservatism. Higher classes get
them, because they can afford them, they can afford them because they're
wealthy, they're wealthy because they're superior humans.

Until people understand the difference between conservative Liberalism, and
Conservatism which is _protect and preserve_ the classes, we continue to see
these kinds of politicians and these kinds of policies and these kinds of
outcomes.

